# Semi acoustic Yahama



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys....A friend of mine gave me a Yamaha FN 575E semi acoustic cut away guitar to repair...This is a beautiful guitar that needs a lot of repair...The side has a large dent on the lower bout near the place where the X brace is located..the top is also raised up a little in the same location....I will probally have to remove the top......Also the sound ,bass and treble contols are not working.....Does anybody know where I can buy the controls for this instrument....I think the guitar was made around 1985.....I will also make a mold of this guitar and build one later...It also has an oval sound hole which will probally cause some difficulty when I go to put in the rosette...Has anyone ever installed an oval rosette?....Larry


----------

